# Rest in Peace my sweet, sweet Jonah



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This morning we let our sweet, gentle boy, Jonah, go. 

We've had Jonah just over 3 months after he was found when he laid in front of a car in the Poconos after 8 months on his own. He came with a whole host of health problems. We tried our best to get them under control and he was doing well until his feet became very infected.

He was put on some potent antibiotics and it seemed as though his feet were improving but there were other signs of deterioration. Last Sun night, we made an trip to the ER after he vomited, was shaking, lethargic and just uncomfortable. We decided that it was a reaction to the abx and stopped those and had 3-4 good days until he crashed again on Friday with more concerning symptoms. Jonah and I spent Fri and Sat just snuggled up on the couch together as he could barely lift his head. 

Jonah was not a young dog but he had so much love to give. He was ever so thankful for a warm bed, steady meals, a pack to be a part of and a loving family of his own. He was my shadow and such a proud German Shepherd. He helped my female cat, Allie, get over her fears of dogs and was a great companion to other boarders in our home. 

He gave so much to our lives and his presence is already missed but I am grateful to know that he is no longer in pain and knew warmth and love before his passing. 

A couple of pics of Jonah:





































This weekend, resting with his buddy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry 
Thank you for loving him at the end of his journey...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jamie I am so very sorry What a beautiful boy. The pics of him with the cat are adorable..So sad , but glad his last months have been with you


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm happy he had a good home at the end and loving people that watched over him 

RIP handsome


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

You did so much for him and I am sure he knew what love was these last couple of months with you. I hope your heart heals soon. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry, it's never easy. RIP Jonah


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is always hard to lose them.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Bless Jonah and you for giving this boy a loving home.

I cannot imagine a dog being on their own for 8 months...but it certainly matters how they leave this world and he was well loved and knew it.

RIP Jonah.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you and your pack.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry -- but he left in loving arms. That means a lot.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My heart goes out to you...blessings..jan


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. He sounds like a wonderful dog and I bet you gave him the best home he ever had. 

RIP Jonah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace beautiful german shepherd boy jonah. you surely had the look of eagles. fly high bud, bless your heart.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The photo's brought tears to my eyes, you could tell that he was a gentle soul. I'm glad that he found you and left in loving hands.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP Jonah. He looked to be a very sweet and kind dog. Sorry for your loss


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Know you gave him a wonderful 3 months.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Thankfully he was found by you and passed with dignity, love and warmth.

RIP little doggie


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jamie. Jonah was precious. I love the pictures. I'm so glad he was with you and knew love. It seems you were both blessed.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh those pictures...and the story. My house is suddenly full of dust that has gotten in my eyes. 

RIP, sweet boy. Thinking of all of you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: I'm so sorry you lost your regal Jonah, he was so lucky to have had such a warm and loving family at the end of his life!!!

:rip: Rest in peace Jonah!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so srry for your loss...but so happy for the life and love you gave him


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Jonah .....may you be pain free now


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Run free precious boy, with you he finally got to feel loved, something that all dogs should be able to live. You gave him that, I am sorry his time with you was so short. :rip:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Jamie, I'm so sorry.... I know how rough the last few weeks have been for you and Jonah. I'm so, so glad that you were able to give that beautiful boy the love he's always deserved for his last months of life. Run free, buddy.... :hugs:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs: to you, my friend. Jonah left this world warm, happy and loved.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss . It sounds as if Jonah truly loved and was loved . Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and condolences. It may have been a short few months with Jonah but it definitely felt like a lifetime. He was remarkable in so many ways. I'm thankful for the gifts he has given me and for the ones I was able to give back to him.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He looks like he was a wonderful dog. How lucky that you found each other and were able to share these special months together.
Sheilah


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jamie,

I'm so sorry for you loss. Thanks for taking this gentle soul in and for giving him a loving home in which to live out his life. It sounds like he gave back every bit of love. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry.  Looking at the pictures you can really see how he blossomed in the short time he was with you.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.... He was a one lucky guy to have had a family who cared and loved him so... *hugs*


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

The love and care you gave to Jonah in his final months on this earth is immeasurable. He left this life surrounded by love and who could ask for any more than that?

I'm very sorry for your loss. And you now have a new angel looking over you. He'll repay your love in ways you'll never know.

RIP Jonah! :hug:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving him his own furever home to the end and being with him. You will see him again on the other side of the bridge, full of joy and free of pain. Until you meet again...

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, but bless you for giving him such loving care in his last days. I'm sure he appreciated all you did and tried to do for him to make his life better and show him the love he deserved. He looks like a wonderful fellow, what a sweet face...
May he now run free and healthy, over the bridge, surely you will meet again.:hug:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. He was so lucky to have found love and peace with you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry Jamie. I'm sure he had a great life with you.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP precious Jonahh


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Jonah has such sweet gentle eyes.
I am so sorry for your loss, I am glad he felt love at the end of his life.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! I'm sure his last days were his happiest- close to you and knowing he was loved and cared for


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a sweet boy!! I'm so sorry for your loss; but so glad that he had you...


----------

